

Question: link to Amazon's study of HTTP latency vs cart abandonment? - gleb

They did an interesting study showing that response time above 200ms led to people spending less money.  Basically, they A-B testing and artificially added server latency in small increments and measured how much money people spent.  200ms (or some similar number) was optimal, going lower didn't show benefit, going above lost them money.<p>Anyway, I can't find a link to this anymore.  I think it was on some blogs, probably after a talk Amazon gave.  Anybody have it?  I don't seem to have enough Google-fu to find it :(
======
toffer
Greg Linden writes: "In A/B tests (at Amazon), we tried delaying the page in
increments of 100 milliseconds and found that even very small delays would
result in substantial and costly drops in revenue."

Google experienced a similar drop off in revenue when page load time
increased.

More details on Greg's blog: [http://glinden.blogspot.com/2006/11/marissa-
mayer-at-web-20....](http://glinden.blogspot.com/2006/11/marissa-mayer-at-
web-20.html).

~~~
gleb
Thanks, much appreciated.

